

Gowalla Adds Real-time Feeds and Activity Streams - julien
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/gowalla_adds_real-time_feeds_and_activity_streams.php

======
there
um, "Gowalla now supports PubSubHubbub" would probably make a better title

~~~
vibhavs
Yep. I was wondering how a protocol acquired a startup until I read the
article.

